# Dug out GI Joe



## Dave (Jan 29, 2003)

Well it seems as if they have dug GI Joe out of the toy bin and are going to release the movie in 2009.


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

13 new pics posted online of the actors/actresses starring in the film. 

http://movies.yahoo.com/slideshows/generic/gijoe.html


----------

